# Suche Kollegen Steuerungstechnik (Meister / Techniker / Ingenieur) in 89537 Giengen



## maxi (22 Februar 2009)

*Folgende Voraussetzungen bringen Sie mit:
*

• Abgeschlossenes technisches Studium, Meister, Techniker oder vergleichbar
• Mehrjährige Erfahrung in der Programmierung S7 300/400, WinCC Felxible und  Projektrealisierung (wünschenswert Erfahrungen im Bereich Fördertechnik)
• Erfahrungen in anderen Steuerungen (Schneider Modicon, MTC etc.) von Vorteil.
• Gute Kenntnisse in Step 7 AWL/KOP/FUP (überweigend Siemens S7 300/400), Anbindungung von Sonderfunktionsbaugruppen, Planung und Parametrierung von Bussysthemen MPI/Profibus, Profinet, Moby
• Gute Kenntnisse in der Antriebstechnik (Servomotoren, Stepper)
• Kenntnisse mindestens einer Fremdsprache (Englisch)​• Teamfähigkeit, Bereitschaft zur Merharbeit und Reisetätigkeiten für IBN und selbstbewusstes Auftreten

*Diese Aufgaben warten auf Sie:*
• Arbeiten im Team​• Softwareplanung und –realisierung (Step 7) für
(vollautomatische) fördertechnische Systeme und deren Anbindung an übergeordnete Systeme​•​​​​​​​​​Selbstständige Bearbeitung von Projekten
• Erstellung der Programmierung für das ganze Projekt, Funktionspläne und -beschreibungen, Spezifikationen und der Elektro Dokumentation der auszuführenden Anlagen
• Projektleitung 
• Lösung von kundenbezogenen Aufgabenstellungen in Deutschland und im Ausland
• Kentnisse zum überprüfen der Elektrotechnik und Schaltschränkebau
• Teilnahme an Funktionsprüfungen, Inbetriebsetzungen und Abnahmen​ 
Die *Sconvey Fördertechnik & Intralogistik GmbH *sorgt für wirtschaftliche Produktionsabläufe
und Materialflusslösungen in Industrie und Handel. Wir sind führender Anbieter in der Konsumgüter- und
Automobilindustrie und entwickeln maßgeschneiderte Förder- und Materialflusssysteme auf modularer Basis.​
Kundennähe, Flexibilität und Qualität sind unsere Stärken.
www.Sconvey.com
Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Bewerbung per Email oder per Post ( Christian.Klause@Sconvey.com SPS/PLC Engineering / Projektleitung)

​


----------



## maxi (22 Februar 2009)

Zwei Stellen zu vergeben. Suche 2 Steuerungstechnik Kollegen.

Bitte keine Diskussionen.
Fragen oder Anregungen bitte als PN


----------

